# Sketchup 2015



## Roxie (23 Dec 2014)

I have just made a sketch of a breakfast bar using the latest version of sketchup. I wanted a hard copy of it and when requesting a "print preview" I get a wireframe version instead of a solid one!!!
How can I change it? Also I have tried the help button but can no further than the drop-down menu, ie. No help window.

Any help gratefully received and a Merry Christmas to all.

John


----------



## Brentingby (23 Dec 2014)

As for the wireframe view, try unticking Use Hardware Acceleration in Preferences/OpenGL. You'll find Preferences under the Window menu on PC and under the SketchUp menu on the Mac which is left of the File menu.

I think you would find that you can make better looking hard copies if you export a PNG or JPG image and then print that image.

You need to choose the Knowledge Base open under Help to get to the help files.

Merry Christmas to you, too.


----------



## Roxie (23 Dec 2014)

Brentingby

That worked thank you.

As to Help, I tried to open "knowledge centre" without any luck.

John


----------



## Brentingby (24 Dec 2014)

It should open a web page when you click on it. All of the files are online. Did you have an internet connection? Have you updated Internet Explorer(PC) or Safari(Mac) recently? Although you may not use one of those as your default browser, those are the ones SketchUp uses so you need to make sure they are kept up to date.


----------



## terrymck (24 Dec 2014)

On Windows platform I use the Snipping Tool from the Start>All Programs>Accessories menu. Essentially get the view you want in Sketchup and then use the Snipping Tool to highlight what you want in the picture. You can then paste it into a document or save it as an image.


----------



## Brentingby (24 Dec 2014)

That works well if you don't need better than screen resolution for your images.


----------

